# 2021 Virginia Pigeon and Dove Annual Fall show is set for Saturday, November 20th 2021



## sam_aroo (Apr 9, 2019)

*2021 Virginia Pigeon and Dove Association Annual Fall Show*

The VPDA fall show is scheduled for Sat. Nov.20th at the Meadow Event Park where the Virginia State Fair is held near to Kings Dominion.
The Meadow Event Park
13191 Dawn Blvd
Doswell, VA 23047


----------

